# some puppy pics



## ALLARNICE BULLDOGS (Nov 6, 2007)

here are some of my puppys the little white one is my dot dot i kept her shes noe 1 year old and a little darling


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful!! love their colours


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Lovely pups


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

wot really beautifull pups, i would kill to own a bulldog.
your so lucky.


----------

